# Are There Any Well-Known Furries I Should Be Aware Of?



## Tetrachroma (Jul 27, 2016)

I feel that since I'm so new to this community, I should get to learn about some of the well-known furries out there, just so I don't have to constantly ask who certain people are that get talked about often.

I've heard of some fursuiter named Telephone, but I don't really know anything about her aside from this video.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't, just don't. Majority of them are either retarded, obnoxious, cringey or a mixture of anyone of them. The _*ONLY *_one you should know of is Uncle Kage

That man is a bloody genius and a great guy


----------



## Inzoreno (Jul 27, 2016)

I second Uncle Kage, he is the main organizer behind Anthrocon, one of the biggest if not THE biggest gatherings of furries in the world. Telephone is certainly one of the more well-known, her owner developed a popular species known as Dutch Angel Dragons, which is what Telephone is and has become a fairly popular species in the fandom. Beyond those two, the only other furry that I would say is well-known would be 2 the Ranting Griffon, a comedian who is usually a staple at Anthrocon.


----------



## ijoe (Jul 27, 2016)

You mean like, fursuiters specifically, or just well-known in general?

There's a quick reference list that bases rank on total watchers. However this is better used as a list of "people you should avoid" the higher up you get. Many have significant amounts of drama associated with them and some are complete dicks.

For fursuiters, I think there's a wikifur article that lists some well-known ones. I'm going to have to parrot what SN said above in that some of them are pretty cringey. Often the best suiters are just performers/musicians like Rhubarb or Bucktown, who only use the character as part of the act, rather than trying to make it stand on its own.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> I second Uncle Kage, he is the main organizer behind Anthrocon, one of the biggest if not THE biggest gatherings of furries in the world. Telephone is certainly one of the more well-known, her owner developed a popular species known as Dutch Angel Dragons, which is what Telephone is and has become a fairly popular species in the fandom. Beyond those two, the only other furry that I would say is well-known would be 2 the Ranting Griffon, a comedian who is usually a staple at Anthrocon.



I barely know what that even is. All I know is I absolutely loathe Telephone. He's so damn childish and obnoxious


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 27, 2016)

Asking for "well-known" furries is a cringe educing death sentence. Most of them are "well-known" for being...well...furries.
if you're looking for someone to idolize, follow or emulate, you should be seeking out the best *human beings* in the furry community. They are fewer and further inbetween; not always well-known.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 27, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Asking for "well-known" furries is a cringe educing death sentence. Most of them are "well-known" for being...well...furries.
> if you're looking for someone to idolize, follow or emulate, you should be seeking out the well-known *human beings* in the furry community.


Oh no, I'm not searching for people to obsess over or anything like that. God, no. I just thought it would be a good idea to learn about the most well-known ones, just so I know what the hell is going on in this community. I found one thread where everyone was constantly bringing up this "telephone" character, and I was just completely lost.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 27, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Oh no, I'm not searching for people to obsess over or anything like that. God, no.


i'm speaking in generalizations. Sorry, i tend to do that.
Either way, it all depends on what kind of arts you're into. Suiters, artists, *AHEM* adult artists... Our ranks are extremely varied. Try Wikifur if you want to know more about the fandom.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 27, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Try Wikifur if you want to know more about the fandom.


Will do. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2016)

You could check out 2, the Ranting Gryphon.

www.youtube.com: 2, The Ranting Gryphon

He has rants, games he play, commentaries, etc.


----------



## _eclipse_12_ (Jul 27, 2016)

i have afew to name
1: blu the dragon
2:majira strawberry
3:booker
4:rika
5:telephone (BAE!!)

all of the furries i have mentioned have a youtube, just type in their name and they will come up, exept for telephone you have to put telephone otherwise it will mix it up with either the song or an actual telephone


----------



## _eclipse_12_ (Jul 27, 2016)

i meant telephone furry


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

_eclipse_12_ said:


> i have afew to name
> 1: blu the dragon
> 2:majira strawberry
> 3:booker
> ...





_eclipse_12_ said:


> i meant telephone furry



Explain how people find telephone to be anything but obnoxious and childish


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 27, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Will do. Thanks for the help.


Unfortunately they don't list furries by popularity and not everybody is on there (durrrr, like me) but if they're "popufur", they're probably on there! if/when you discover somebody new, search for them in Wikifur for additional information, news, opinions, warnings, etc. Think of it like a Pokedex for popular and well-known furries.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Jul 27, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Explain how people find telephone to be anything but obnoxious and childish



Because they see telephone as the character the person is portraying, which is supposedly a cute dragon-y creature that hops around and squeaks, rather than a grown adult inside doing such things.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Jul 27, 2016)

I was unaware of everyone listed in the thread until now. It's always seemed to me in this fandom that I only need to be aware of who I actually know either in real life or over the internet.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 27, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> Because they see telephone as the character the person is portraying, which is supposedly a cute dragon-y creature that hops around and squeaks, rather than a grown adult inside doing such things.



It's a person making noises and being a child. Nothing more, nothing less



Shameful_Cole said:


> I was unaware of everyone listed in the thread until now. It's always seemed to me in this fandom that I only need to be aware of who I actually know either in real life or over the internet.



Welcome to the party!


----------



## Daven (Jul 28, 2016)

Dash tiger and Mangusu


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

Daven said:


> Dash tiger and Mangusu



One sounds like they're a ball of cringe and the other a weeb


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 28, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> One sounds like they're a ball of cringe and the other a weeb


I'm not attempting to argue with you or anything, but we get it, you don't like a lot of furries. Please just let others answer this without pushing your judgement at them.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I'm not attempting to argue with you or anything, but we get it, you don't like a lot of furries. Please just let others answer this without pushing your judgement at them.


Don't take anything Sergei says too seriously.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I'm not attempting to argue with you or anything, but we get it, you don't like a lot of furries. Please just let others answer this without pushing your judgement at them.



Now where's the fun in that



PlusThirtyOne said:


> Don't take anything Sergei says too seriously.



Wow okay that's just rood


----------



## Somnium (Jul 28, 2016)

Me.


----------



## Saiko (Jul 29, 2016)

No one's mentioned 'Neer yet? :V

Actually Two was pretty fun to watch the few times I did, though it's been four or five years. And Foxamoore makes some gorgeous music.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

How about artists? It was Falvie's work that brought me to FA.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> How about artists? It was Falvie's work that brought me to FA.


To be honest, majority of famous artists on FA have a very sterile, uninspired by-the-book style, being well-experienced at raw skill, but untalented in making interesting drawings. Like, if you look at artwork by Falvie or Wolfy-Nail, it's pretty much the same boring, over-polished stuff that has less character than a pupil's doodle on a lined paper notebook, repeated again and again. In case of Wolfy-Nail it came to absurdity - he's so unexperienced in drawing anything other than sexy animal pin-ups, that when he decided to draw a tribute to a deceased grandmother of his friend, he made... a sexy animal pin-up. And there are also extremely talented and varied artists who left FA because of inability to stay popular without drawing porn or poppy crap - Tealful is a good example.


----------



## Somnium (Jul 29, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> To be honest, majority of famous artists on FA have a very sterile, uninspired by-the-book style, being well-experienced at raw skill, but untalented in making interesting drawings. Like, if you look at artwork by Falvie or Wolfy-Nail, it's pretty much the same boring, over-polished stuff that has less character than a pupil's doodle on a lined paper notebook, repeated again and again. In case of Wolfy-Nail it came to absurdity - he's so unexperienced in drawing anything other than sexy animal pin-ups, that when he decided to draw a tribute to a deceased grandmother of his friend, he made... a sexy animal pin-up. And there are also extremely talented and varied artists who left FA because of inability to stay popular without drawing porn or poppy crap - Tealful is a good example.



Well if you want to make it in the art world you have to treat it as a business and then most business fail anyway.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 29, 2016)

Saiko said:


> No one's mentioned 'Neer yet? :V
> 
> Actually Two was pretty fun to watch the few times I did, though it's been four or five years. And Foxamoore makes some gorgeous music.



Who?



_Hushy said:


> How about artists? It was Falvie's work that brought me to FA.



Ah yes, good old Scappo and Wolfy-Nail



nerdbat said:


> To be honest, majority of famous artists on FA have a very sterile, uninspired by-the-book style, being well-experienced at raw skill, but untalented in making interesting drawings. Like, if you look at artwork by Falvie or Wolfy-Nail, it's pretty much the same boring, over-polished stuff that has less character than a pupil's doodle on a lined paper notebook, repeated again and again. In case of Wolfy-Nail it came to absurdity - he's so unexperienced in drawing anything other than sexy animal pin-ups, that when he decided to draw a tribute to a deceased grandmother of his friend, he made... a sexy animal pin-up. And there are also extremely talented and varied artists who left FA because of inability to stay popular without drawing porn or poppy crap - Tealful is a good example.



Those fucking comments for the grandma one gave me some good laughs.

Aside from that though, his style is acceptable and people are willing to pay upwards of 80$ for shit I can look at for free so I can't complain


----------



## MEDS (Jul 29, 2016)

Kartkox gives this fox a raging boner.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> To be honest, majority of famous artists on FA have a very sterile, uninspired by-the-book style, being well-experienced at raw skill, but untalented in making interesting drawings. Like, if you look at artwork by Falvie or Wolfy-Nail, it's pretty much the same boring, over-polished stuff that has less character than a pupil's doodle on a lined paper notebook, repeated again and again. In case of Wolfy-Nail it came to absurdity - he's so unexperienced in drawing anything other than sexy animal pin-ups, that when he decided to draw a tribute to a deceased grandmother of his friend, he made... a sexy animal pin-up. And there are also extremely talented and varied artists who left FA because of inability to stay popular without drawing porn or poppy crap - Tealful is a good example.



But there's a couple of Falvie's that I just.. ahh.. love.. maybe a little too much. There is 'character' at least in the ones I'm thinking of. I wouldn't classify them as porn either.

I'm gonna go look up Tealful later..

Edit: I'll stick to Falvie.


----------



## modfox (Jul 29, 2016)

thanshuhai
really good furry artist


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 29, 2016)

modfox said:


> thanshuhai
> really good furry artist



Thank you. Hahah

I like how Falvie includes more of the body though.. furry muscles are nice.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Jul 30, 2016)

Me!

For popular artists I personally like try WhiteMantis, caccia, DaggerLeonelli, maelice, murcifer, NatalieDeCorsair, pandora, littledoll (mostly porn but very beautiful), savannahhorrocks, wolf-nymph


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 30, 2016)

I really don't see how there is any need to have any prior knowledge of particular furries, nobody told me anything when i started out, and you naturally find these people yourself.. there really is no need to occupy yourself with this, in my opinion


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 30, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> I really don't see how there is any need to have any prior knowledge of particular furries, nobody told me anything when i started out, and you naturally find these people yourself.. there really is no need to occupy yourself with this, in my opinion



I dunno it's been years and I don't know of any more than I did when I started


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 30, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> I really don't see how there is any need to have any prior knowledge of particular furries, nobody told me anything when i started out, and you naturally find these people yourself.. there really is no need to occupy yourself with this, in my opinion



Can't blame furries for talking about furry things


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 30, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I dunno it's been years and I don't know of any more than I did when I started


To me it just seems as if theres A) not many new ones to explore anyway. And B) Why and how should it effect me if i didnt know them in the first place. As much as its pretty much a sin to talk about humanity in the world of the fandom, we are just boring humans in the end of the day... with admittedly enjoyable facades like this XD


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 30, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> To me it just seems as if theres A) not many new ones to explore anyway. And B) Why and how should it effect me if i didnt know them in the first place. As much as its pretty much a sin to talk about humanity in the world of the fandom, we are just boring humans in the end of the day... with admittedly enjoyable facades like this XD



I dunno, even I'll admit Uncle Kage is pretty interesting with his stories, experiences and his damn research

Wolfy-Nail and Scappo I just like for their porn though


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 30, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> To be honest, majority of famous artists on FA have a very sterile, uninspired by-the-book style, being well-experienced at raw skill, but untalented in making interesting drawings..


Is that really a lack of abilities or is that simply working the market?  If furries are all bland and have no imagination, as a salesmen, you'd want to make a product that appeals to that demographic.



nerdbat said:


> that when he decided to draw a tribute to a deceased grandmother of his friend, he made... a sexy animal pin-up..


That is fucking hilarious.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 30, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Is that really a lack of abilities or is that simply working the market?  If furries are all bland and have no imagination, as a salesmen, you'd want to make a product that appeals to that demographic.


It can be both in a way. Why learn to draw anything else if you can gain lots of money and fans just by using the same formula? That's why artwork of such artists usually looks very polished (since they do the same stuff for years, so they have some serious skill at it), but also formulatic and bland (hesitation and fear of leaving the "safe zone" of their abilities).


----------



## Zipline (Jul 30, 2016)

I feel left out.. No one mentioned ol Zippy as a popufur. t-t
But besides Uncle Kage (he is the king of the furs), there is a German Shepard  that makes popfur music vids at cons (usually stereotyping), A black and orange sarcastic Rottweiler cat mix that enjoys noodles named Zippers or Zipup.. Something like that ;3 I do not like telephone ("she" is actually a guy), ehh, there are some youtuber like a grey dog with a big red mohawk. Dont worry about "popufurs. Most of them are jerky turkeys. Except the orange one


----------



## Zipline (Jul 30, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> That is fucking hilarious.


What was even funnier was how many comments there were. I left one to. ;3


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 30, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> (hesitation and fear of leaving the "safe zone" of their abilities).


That's my problem.  8D


----------

